# am i pregnant?



## hpienkos (Sep 3, 2005)

I am too anxious to know if I am pregnant....

I am supposed to start my period in three days, however, I took an early pregnancy test two days ago-negative!

However, two weeks ago I have been experiencing the following-which all happened in my first pregnancy:

-soreness in breasts-OUCH!
-bloating
-back aching
-lots of gas (how embarrasing!)
-cravings for certain food - tomatoes! (my first pregnancy never had a craving for anything in particular! Just food!)

Could I be pregnant and just in the early stage?
Heather


----------



## Kharen (May 27, 2004)

Good luck to you!

It often seems so hard to tell pre-AF symptoms from some early pregnancy symptoms. I was in the same boat last month. We're not TTC, so I was relieved to get AF, but I researched all the strange symptoms I was having, and many of them had as much chance of being early preg signs as AF signs.

It can be very confusing, unfortunately.

My best to you!
K


----------



## massaginmommy (Mar 5, 2005)

hpienkos, I am in the same boat as you. I have one more day to wait for AF before I am officially late. I took the test yesterday, negative. I am just gonna lay low and wait.


----------



## massaginmommy (Mar 5, 2005)

Well, I didn't have to lay low for too long. I started late yesterday. I am so glad my AF only lasts 4 days. I DESPISE IT!!!!


----------



## HeavenLeighGrace (Oct 20, 2005)

(((hugs))) mama!

Glad AF doesn't last too long!


----------



## hpienkos (Sep 3, 2005)

Well, you guys were right, I am not pregnant, however I think I had a miscarraige, because the day before I was supposed to start my period, I had a faint line on my pregnancy test, so I thought maybe I was in early stage of pregnancy, then not until 5 days after that I started my period, very heavily, lots of cramping, lots of blood clots and very heavy period. Which is not normal of me. Took the pregnancy test again, turns out negative. I don't know if it was a miscarriage or not. But I so despise my period that I was in a bad mood all week and depressed too. I am trying not to be, I know I have a beautiful daughter now, but dag gone it, why is it taking longer with this one? We have been trying for 5 months. I know it really isn't long compared to others, but for the first one it only took the first try!


----------



## massaginmommy (Mar 5, 2005)

Waiting for O should be in the next day or so.


----------



## massaginmommy (Mar 5, 2005)

Well, I don't know if I O'd or not. Seems like I might have but I did those OPKs and because I don't have a set cycle (23-28 days) I started testing on cd 9 and never got a LH surge. SO either I O'd before the test, didn't O at all or got PG because we were doing some serious Baby Dancing prior to day 9. I guess no matter what I get to play the waiting game with you all again. LOL


----------

